# TUTORIAL: How to use the free space under RUN in New Windows XP Start Menu!



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2006)

Guys!
Did u ever noticed that free space under the *Run* menuitem in New Windows XP Start Menu?
The following tutorial give u the way to use that free space for ur own shortcut, e.g., u can create a shortcut for Windows Media Player in that free space, as I hv done in my tutorial  

*How to use the free space under RUN in New Windows XP Start Menu*

In the above tutorial the things, which I hv posted in BOLD may be changed for other shortcuts. Like u can change the name to some other if u want!
The "*Default Icon*" is the path of the icon file, which u want to display in the Start menu shortcut. (NOTE: Double slashes r compulsory).
Similarly, the "*Param1*" in "*Instance\InitPropertyBag*" is the path of the executable file, to which u want to create the shortcut. (Here also the Double slashes r compulsory!).


----------



## demoninside9 (May 10, 2006)

thanx.................yaar
its very good stuff


----------



## anandk (May 11, 2006)

i m gonna try this .....................


----------



## aku (May 11, 2006)

yeah man...            nice stuff...


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2006)

A screenshot of my start menu is attached with the post. Where is the space below 'Run'?

P.S. - Sorry for having to extract the file to see it but my original JPEG file exceeded the forums upload limitations (which is VERY low)!


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 6, 2006)

cool post man...keep up the good work


----------



## samrulez (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice...reg..tweak....
Keep it up!!


----------



## qarch (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice! Now how do I change it so as to enable me to start another appln of my choice? Will changing just the bold portions to my app work? Or more of other applns?


----------



## casanova (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool tweak. Applied it but haven't logged of yet. 
Can u help out with replacing those unncessary icons like "Help and support", serach, set program acees and defaults, printers and faxes.
I hope we can do these.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 24, 2006)

Open *gpedit.msc* and go to:

*User Configurations -> Administrative Templates -> Start Menu and Taskbar*

and in right-side pane, u can disable the items which u want.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 24, 2006)

some usefull stuff dude...thanx for those

cheers


----------



## casanova (Jun 24, 2006)

And then how to use that recovered space??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 24, 2006)

U can only add one extra application as I hv mentioned in this thread.
If u disable some items in start menu and see extra space, u can reduce the no. of recent items (default is 6) to remove that extra space .


----------



## ashfame (Jun 24, 2006)

lets we do it for wmp & then we want it to be some other shortcut so changing the paths & then carrying on the whole process will edit the previous shortcut naa.
And what if i wanna remove it.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 25, 2006)

YES!
If u change the entries (given in BOLD latters in the first post), it'll change the shortcut.
And to remove it, simply delete the whole key "*{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}*" in registry!


----------



## ashfame (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks, repped u.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2006)

thnx buddy!  
Also saw ur siggy.


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 19, 2007)

Dude I Want To Put A Winamp Shortcut Instead Of Windows Player So For Tht Which All Changes Ill Have To Make, I Hv Changed The Directry But Its Not Workin!!!!!!!it Comes Winamp.exe Does Not Exits???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 19, 2007)

As I already mentioned in first post, u'll hv to change entries in BOLD letters.  
For Winamp, if its EXE is placed in following directory:

*%ProgramFiles%\Winamp*

then the required code will be:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}]
@="Winamp"
"InfoTip"="Winamp"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\DefaultIcon]
@="%SystemRoot%\\system32\\SHELL32.dll,168"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\InProcServer32]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,00,68,00,\
64,00,6f,00,63,00,76,00,77,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\Instance]
"CLSID"="{3f454f0e-42ae-4d7c-8ea3-328250d6e272}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\Instance\InitPropertyBag]
"CLSID"="{13709620-C279-11CE-A49E-444553540000}"
"method"="ShellExecute"
"Command"="Winamp"
"Param1"="%ProgramFiles%\\Winamp\\winamp.exe"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\shellex\MayChangeDefaultMenu]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2559a1f6-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}\ShellFolder]
"Attributes"=dword:00000000
```


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks for this tut
try to post screen shots


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice Tutorial


----------



## rakhihere (Jan 22, 2007)

really good one dear....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 22, 2007)

thnx guys!


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 15, 2007)

Gud Tut

Edit:Not working,Getting Msg "Windows cannot find Program Files/Windows media player/wmplayer.exe


----------

